# New dremel tool holder



## phinds (Jul 14, 2014)

One of the things I do is make holders and stuff really quickly using scrap material, telling myself "next year I'll do a nice one". HA HA HA HA ... it is to laugh! "Next year" Seriously. I say that to myself.

After 20+ years my crappy dremel holder started falling apart at the same time I picked up a bunch more dremel bits and needed more room so I took the time to make a new one and did it a bit better this time. Still nothing to write home about but looks half-way decent and does the job nicely. It's 3/4" pine and 1/4" pine.

I haven't finished it yet 'cause I have another project going and I'm going to finish them at the same time.


THE NEW ONE


​ 

THE CRAPPY OLD ONE


​

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2014)

I like the new one, gives me a few ideas when I finally decide to replace the shoe box I'm using for mine.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks much more organized than my bandsaw table/Dremel holder/catch all 


Looks mighty nice, and functional

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Jul 14, 2014)

One thing I would suggest is DO go with the handle. I REALLY find that useful.

By the way, I've got the sketchup plans if anyone cares.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 14, 2014)

I am like Colin, all of my stuff is in a plastic shoe box! Looks good, and for sure makes things more efficient and pleasant to work when they are properly organized.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 14, 2014)

A good looking Dremel Organizer Paul. Looks like you put a little more finese into the new one.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 14, 2014)

phinds said:


> One thing I would suggest is DO go with the handle. I REALLY find that useful.
> 
> By the way, I've got the sketchup plans if anyone cares.


I was thinking when I looked at the first post "That is Cool" I need something like that!" and voila here's this post offering the sketchup. You DA MAN I would love to have the sketchup please


----------



## TMAC (Jul 14, 2014)

I would like to have that plan as well. Looks really nice and would be very handy


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 15, 2014)

Could you send me the crappy old one? It looks pretty good to me! If you want some really good 1/16" carbide or diamond burrs, go to Turbocarver.com and check out their selection. Dremel don't make a burr that will carve wood worth a darn, but the Turbocarver burrs are great. Here's the link to the burr page. Gary
http://www.turbocarver.com/burtypes/body_burtypes.html


----------



## phinds (Jul 15, 2014)

To those who want the sketchup, I can't convince the file upload as an skp file here, so I've put it in a ZIP and here it is, along with the hole layout template.

Reactions: Thank You! 4


----------



## jules (Aug 29, 2014)

That is a really cool tool holder. Thanks for posting the file! This will be a great project on my "to do list". I love it!
Jules


----------

